# htaccess auf Lokalem Rechner



## Subwoover (20. Juni 2004)

Ich weiß das thema war schon sehr oft, hab auch die Suche verwendet aber nichts passendes gefunden!

Mein prob ist, hab anhand von SELFHTML mal einen htaccess schutz probiert jedoch funtkionert der nicht.

Meine .htaccess
# .htaccess-Datei fuer Web-Verzeichnis /service
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Service-Bereich"
AuthUserFile /usr/.htusers
require user eLo

diese liegt im htdocs/local/resize/

kanns sein dass ich das mit dem pfad irgendwie vertan hab?
ich hab gelesen die .htaccess muss in das verzeichnis welches geschützt werden soll!
Nun dort ist sie und die .htusers ist in:
c:/apache/usr/.htusers

hab ich da irgendetwas falsch gemacht? Muss ich da noch was einstellen dass es funkt?
Es kommt ja nicht mal eine eingabemaske


----------



## Subwoover (25. Juni 2004)

hm kann mit da bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2004)

Wenn nicht einmal die Eingabemaske kommt... wie rufst du denn die Dateien in dem Verzeichnis auf:

Bzw. welches Verzeichnis willst du nun damit schützen....eine .htaccess bezieht sich auf das Verzeichnis, in welchem sie sich befindet.


Ansonsten... bei Windows ist die SelfHTML-Anleitung nicht korrekt....bei Windows müssen die Passwörter auch verschlüsselt werden, mehr dazu hier


----------



## Subwoover (25. Juni 2004)

ich möchte alle dateien und unterverzeichnisse schützen!
ist mir klar dass die file dort liegen muss wo sie aktiv sein soll, tut sie auch!

ich rufe zB die index.php auf die neben der .htaccess liegt und es wird die index.php angezeigt ohne eingabemaske.
danke schonmal für den link werd ich mir durchlesen...

aber soweit kommts ja gar nicht dass er mich nach einem pw fragt, da scheiterts ja schon!


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2004)

Ok....

hab das jetzt mal lokal nachgestellt:

Deine .htaccess befindet sich unter:
_c:/apache/htdocs/local/resize/_

öffne sie und gebe das ein:

```
# .htaccess-Datei fuer Web-Verzeichnis /local/resize/
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Privat"
AuthUserFile c:/apache/usr/.htusers
require user eLo
```


Jetzt öffne die httpd.conf(findest du unter c:/apache/conf)

Dort füge am Ende folgendes ein:

```
<Directory "c:/apache/htdocs/local/resize">
    AllowOverride AuthConfig
</Directory>
```


Jetzt suche in der httpd.conf folgende Zeile

```
AccessFileName .htaccess
```
.... wenn du diese Zeile nicht findest, schreib sie ebenfalls in die httpd.conf hinein.



Jetzt starte probehalber mal den Apache und rufe * http://localhost/local/resize/index.php * auf....du solltest zur Passworteingabe aufgefordert werden.(wenn nicht, vergiss den Rest erstmal, und sag Bescheid :sad: )


Falls soweit alles funktioniert hat, muss noch die .htusers erstellt werden.(Lösche die alte am besten erstmal, falls sie noch da  ist)

Gehe zu Start > Ausführen

Dort gebe folgendes ein:

```
c:\apache\bin\htpasswd.exe -c c:\apache\usr\.htusers eLo
```


Jetzt sollte ein Prompt erscheinen, wo du ein Passwort eingeben kannst.

Tu das, ... jetzt sollte eine   .htusers mit dem verschlüsselten Passwort unter _c:\apache\usr\.htusers_ zu finden sein.


Versuche nochmal, * http://localhost/local/resize/index.php * aufzurufen,... du solltest jetzt mit deinem Passwort Zugang erhalten.


----------



## Subwoover (25. Juni 2004)

danke schonmal!

hab das gemacht -> funktioniert nicht! es erscheint keine eingabemaske sondern sofort die index.php...
hmm genau das ist ja das prob


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2004)

kannst du mal deine komplette httpd.conf posten(oder besser anhängen)....da muss was drin hapern...


----------



## Subwoover (26. Juni 2004)

alles klar!

ist angehängt... wüsst echt gern warums bei allen geht nur bei mir nicht


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Subwoover _
> *wüsst echt gern warums bei allen geht nur bei mir nicht  *


 Wüsst ich auch gerne, in der conf ist alles alles ok.... ich hab da leider keine Erklärung für.


----------



## Subwoover (27. Juni 2004)

hm danke jedenfalls!


----------



## gothic ghost (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
der erste Fehler ist
ServerRoot "C:/apache/"
am Ende *kein* Slash
ServerRoot "C:/apache"

mehr Zeit habe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Subwoover (2. Juli 2004)

tja jetzt funktionierts 
danke euch!

aber welche codierung des pw's brauch ich unter windows?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Juli 2004)

Ist beim Windows-Apache keine htpasswd.exe dabei?


----------



## Subwoover (3. Juli 2004)

doch schon!
nur wenn ich das starte -> nix passiert


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juli 2004)

Wie "startest" du das denn?
Ich hab weiter oben beschrieben, wie du die htpasswd.exe benutzen musst...hast du das so getan?


----------



## Subwoover (3. Juli 2004)

ok hab mich vertippt 
danke dir!

frage noch: jetzt funktionierts zwar, aber "wielange" hält die htaccess authentifizierung an? Wenn ich die seite erneut aufrufe bin ich bereits eingeloggt.


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juli 2004)

Bis du das Browserfenster schliesst.


----------



## Subwoover (5. Juli 2004)

sehr gut danke 

es funktioniert alles und so wies soll!
vielen dank!


----------

